# I changed from this to this..what about u?



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

Changed from 530i Auto Y Reg to 320d M sport Coupe Auto 09 :car:




























I love it


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

It does look nice.
But whats with the Costa cup on top? Is that like an police light or something?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

From this...










To this...


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

alipman said:


> It does look nice.
> But whats with the Costa cup on top? Is that like an police light or something?


Maybe its the new custard :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I went from this:










To this:










Having soooo much more fun!!!!

:lol:

:driver::driver::driver::driver:

:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

dudedlo said:


>


Love the colour!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I went from this: Jabba remap to 280hp









to this: Full BPU, 1.2 bar 400hp.









nice sensible family car. :lol::driver:


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Me went from lovely 530 Msport to fun Boxster S and some cash in the bank...:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

my latest change was from an 1800 petrol pug 406 to a 165mph super saloon.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> my latest change was from an 1800 petrol pug 406 to a 165mph super saloon.


Must be German then eh....



:lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Must be German then eh....
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


dont you start you cheeky monkey.
they can only manage 155


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

PugIain said:


> my latest change was from an 1800 petrol pug 406 to a 165mph super saloon.


Must have been quite a big step up, with Pugs being so slow steady paced :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

adf27 said:


> Must have been quite a big step up, with Pugs being so sh**t :lol:


EFA...



:lol::lol:

Sorry Iain!  

:thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thats what I meant


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You missed a decimal point Iain lol.

16.5mph more like  "chuff chuff"

Went from this










To this.... Dont ask why i regret it everyday


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's Iain's new car vehicle









Sorry Iain :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

is that wayne rooney towing that?
ive got proof of 165 ill post it later!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumb:

Good on you mate


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

I went from this










To this!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I went from this









and this










To this.









and this


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

2 weeks ago

From this ......










To this


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

From this










To this.










60mpg, comfier and torque!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I went from 









to










Sometimes I miss the little Pugger, then I remember the amount of times he was in the garage.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Here we go,my 407 off the clock.On my private land.
No photo shopping either! *









*
Although it *may* have been during a pp2k diagnosis


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> You missed a decimal point Iain lol.
> 
> 16.5mph more like  "chuff chuff"
> 
> ...


silly boy.:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

This










To this


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

alipman said:


> It does look nice.
> But whats with the Costa cup on top? Is that like an police light or something?


Ahh thats when I was walking towards my new car from the service station with a cup of hot chocolate on my hands lol


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

jonnystuartuk said:


> Love the colour!


Thanks man


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I went from this:









To this:


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> You missed a decimal point Iain lol.
> 
> 16.5mph more like  "chuff chuff"
> 
> ...


Any plans on changing back to the newer 5 series mate?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Here we go,my 407 off the clock.On my private land.
> No photo shopping either! *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb:

the old "private land" love it


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must say both cars looking very nice there mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Here we go,my 407 off the clock.On my private land.
> No photo shopping either! *
> 
> 
> ...


Come on now, Dial sweep tests dont count lol.

is your car not got something like 126mph top speed?? lol

Bloody french fancies!


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

From this 








To this 









Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

bare with me... not got an electronic pic of my mk2 Fiesta OR Austin Metro OR the V plate Daewoo Lanos but I do have...

MG ZR









Astra Cabbie (when I got it)









After I modded it

















Navara









Almera









Vectra GSI









MG ZTT









Isuzu Rodeo









Fucus


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Old and new


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

From this










To this










I love the rear of it with the Miltek courtesy of AMD


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> You missed a decimal point Iain lol.
> 
> 16.5mph more like  "chuff chuff"
> 
> ...


WTF were you thinking man :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

From this:










To this:










****en' ey I know how to live!  :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Even got the same picture, but with the biscuity winter wheels on:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

-PJB- said:


> From this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> ...


have actually put the front end in the hedge there?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> have actually put the front end in the hedge there?


Result of the angle. I get damn close however; we have to double park (one behind 'tother), and are the closest cars to the path (this was taken from) from parking to houses - so I keep it forward to ensure the gap people inevitably walk through across the back of the car is big enough so they don't scratch it (too much).

This is our "driveway". :wall:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

From this:










To This:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

My last change was from a Rover 600 to a erm... Rover 600 and the reason for the change

*115bhp*










*197bhp*


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Come on now, Dial sweep tests dont count lol.
> 
> is your car not got something like 126mph top speed?? lol
> 
> Bloody french fancies!


Grizz you great turnip!
That was our secret!,Im having words with your parents next time I see them.I think 126.
downhill..
with a tail wind...
behind a truck..
on super diesel..
on a Wednesday..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Adrian Convery said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way :\ :wall:


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

From This...










to this...


----------



## suzanne (May 23, 2012)

From this 








To 








To 








To








To 








To


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

From this:









To this: (soon)


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

From a 3










To a 5


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (May 6, 2011)

From this...










To this...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> WTF were you thinking man :doublesho:doublesho


Ohh dont ask mate, one of the biggest mistakes i've ever made.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Ohh dont ask mate, one of the biggest mistakes i've ever made.


Wasn't the bmw a bit poor on reliability too?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> No way : :wall:


Haha you mad I stayed away from the dub scene? Don't worry I'll be back, I just need my summer fix of adrenaline haha!


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

Alfa GTV said:


> From a 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice upgrade there mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Wasn't the bmw a bit poor on reliability too?


yeh lol, nothing as bad as the skoda though.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> yeh lol, nothing as bad as the skoda though.


Like lemons then old lad?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Oi you mr "look at my 140+mph car" you lieing sod lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Oi you mr "look at my 140+mph car" you lieing sod lol


Haha I totally got my mate with that.I showed him the photo and he fell for it.
The silly,rural town dwelling gimp.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Pmsl class, going slightly off topic how is that software by the way??


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good.Im quite impressed.You can activate EVERYTHING.Every light,relay,fan motor,solenoid. I spent two hours last night making the car blink its lights,buzz,click and all sorts.
Plus I cleared a couple of fault codes.Even better it runs on my brothers old 1896 Toshiba satellite laptop.Which I claimed due it being left at my house lol.


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

suzanne said:


>


Love it!! Had one of them too. Brilliant little cars. Wouldnt mind getting another as a weekend car.

Oh and you're on CRXUK too?


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

pooma said:


> My last change was from a Rover 600 to a erm... Rover 600 and the reason for the change
> 
> *115bhp*
> 
> ...


Really like these. There in fab condition. A real credit to you.:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

poor grizzle.he has had a shocker when it comes to choosing vehicles,i wouldnt mind,but if your looking for build quality you would bet your ******** on a german built machine.

anyway,back on topic 

i have gone from this 08 mondeo









to my 07 520d msport which i absolutely adore :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

may as well as the bikes in too... :lol:

Sooo, from this:










To this :argie::argie::argie: :










:thumb:


----------



## Sen Gore (Mar 31, 2012)

My best transformation was from this:









To this:









:driver:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i went from this:
vauxhall astra 1.4 3dr









to this:
Skoda fabia vRS mk1


----------



## jazmo (Jul 20, 2010)

Went from this: 









To this: 









Would never go back


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> yeh lol, nothing as bad as the skoda though.


Both my Skoda's have been spot on - you must have just got a lemon, eh Grizzle?

From this:










then watered it one day and it turned into a slightly bigger estate car:


















:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Easy on the Lemons Coops ffs! lol

Just needs a new Clutch and it will be fine mechanically, ideally i want some Bilstein b6's, downpipe fitted and then stage 2, has been perfect for the past 2 months actually lol, new plugs and urban driving is giving me 43.8mpg


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

My Last few...


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Over the last few years we have gone through a few cars!

I have gone from this...










to this.....










but thats going soon, changing to exactly the same just with the new black alcantara interior, gloss black wheels, sunroof and diesel engine.

Wife has changed a few times over the last couple of years as well, bought this as a tidy up car....










after a couple of months and some work it looked like this...










sold that for this one...again a bit of a project but ended up looking this...










sold that for this...










and then finally changed it for this one, which we have had for nearly 18 months ago but due to my wife continued bad health we had to let it go a couple of months ago........










As for my toy, I changed from this...










to this in May 2011










which after a full restoration now looks liek this...










So getting fed up with changing vehicles now, although am still on the look out for other things, see what turns up!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
Nice turnaround on the bus, always prefered the older stagecoach livery:thumb:
Just having a look at the wording on the side of the bus, for parents with buggies, *shoppers with trollies* obviously aimed at the little 2 wheeled shopping trollies normally dragged along by little old women. I'll never forget the look of shock as I refused someone passage onto my bus with a full sized ASDA shopping trolley.



mr cooper said:


> Really like these. There in fab condition. A real credit to you.:thumb:


You're very kind, thank you. J12 has just had a couple of coats of egp and is looking very shiny


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

From a B5 A4 to a C6 A6 Avant. 
Sad day taking the last drive in the A4...


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

From this:










To this:










And now this:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Wasnt that Saxo posted on Barry boys? Pretty sure Ive seen it on there.

Edit.
Yes it was.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Lol yeah it was. You've got a good memory, that was years ago (unless it's been re-posted). It wasn't to everyones taste (certainly not theirs). But I didn't make it to please other people


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

went from this










to this


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Krash said:


>


Loving the wheels, proper retro - my parent's passat GL5 (A reg !!) had them. Lovely 5 cylinder audi engine, mmmmm :argie:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Certi said:


> Lol yeah it was. You've got a good memory, that was years ago (unless it's been re-posted). It wasn't to everyones taste (certainly not theirs). But I didn't make it to please other people


I remember it from going on there about 5/6 years ago to look to see if some bugger had put mine on there.
There had been a couple of cars posted from my local area (someone told me theirs had been posted) and as my Saxo had an aftermarket spoiler,bigger wheels and had been lowered I thought Id check!


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Only do the last 3 from the 30 or so!!

3.2 TT









TTS









Cayman R









jontymo


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

This:








1.2 Corsa C Energy

To:








1.7CDTi Corsa C SRi


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

jontymo said:


> Only do the last 3 from the 30 or so!!
> 
> 3.2 TT
> 
> ...


Love the Cayman R:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

This:


14336_1139240401694_1247919356_30334973_6355473_n by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

To this (although it didn't always look like that...):


226975_5258145685_548880685_162472_2243_n by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

To this:


100_2631 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

To (I didn't like this):


100_2611 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

To this:


DSC_4878 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

This:


DSC_6046 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr



Grizzle said:


> ideally i want some Bilstein b6's...


Not Koni FSDs? I thought FSDs were the best? Are they not the best anymore?


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

Adrian Convery said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking the m3 and x5 on the background too lol:car:


----------

